# New track in Carbondale IL



## alphacat (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi My Name is Andy Wallace from Carbondale,IL and we are reopening our carpet track in the fall. I am looking for an assistant manager/race director beginning in early September. We have a 7000 SF building already leased and will be remodeling and restocking this summer. We will also have a 155' blue king slot car track on location as well. I am looking for the right person to help grow RC racing in the area and share in the future profitability. Applicant must be able to set up web site and handle Internet sales. Please send resume's to [email protected] or mail to A Wallace PO Box 2587 Carbondale, IL. 62902


----------

